

Send and receive Gmail on your phone as SMS - cgislason
http://google-africa.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/send-and-receive-gmail-on-your-phone-as.html

======
debacle
This is awesome. As someone who has a 'dumbphone' but uses twitter, I'm really
impressed by this.

Edit: Oh. It's only for Africa. Well I guess that's cool too.

